# Help



## dgirardin (Jul 1, 2019)

Got these this weekend any help identifying time frame what was in them value


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 2, 2019)

the two globs are nice, late 1700s to early 1800s and if in good condition carry some value, certainly above $100 apiece.   Others on here can get you a closer date with the form of the bottle and the lip.  

The blue piece is a seltzer bottle.   i'm not real sure when they started using those, but I think somewhere around turn of century and on into at least the 1920s or 1930s.    I don't think we have a dedicated seltzer collector active on here right now.   They don't tend to be big ticket bottles.  You'll often see them offered in the $40 range.  You might have some local interest.  

the ginger beer is probably something a British or Nova Scotia collector could tell you more about.

Jim G


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 2, 2019)

*Assuming the two onion bottles are continental ("Dutch") in origin, they date from 1720 to about 1760.  The value is a bit variable, depending on condition and form -- $50 - $150, or so.

*          "horse's hoof"


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 2, 2019)

Those are all good ones!  American seltzer bottles don't tend to be worth a lot but Canadian seltzers are highly collectible and worth much more.  You'd need a local collector's advice to value that one but I'd be very surprised if it's worth less than $50 and I suspect it's more around $100 and up if it's in good condition.  A newer (I think) siphon from this bottler with a less appealing graphic sold for $95 https://greenspotantiques.com/alfred-tune-london-canada-soda-bottle-rare-blue-color/  I suspect yours dates to around 1910, give or take a decade.  They were in use prior to 1900 (I think the earliest Canadian ones I've seen are from the 1880s or so) so could be older.  Yours definitely isn't one of the more modern ones.  I suspect the stoneware bottle will be worth around $50 or so but could be wildly off, they don't show up much around my way.


----------



## dgirardin (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks for the info all you are all great much appreciated


----------

